# Time to get back up' and start fighting,,



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

Well, suppose i gotta do this sum time' do your worst guys , cos i need a good kick up the a*se!!

my 1st pic' i know i'm being abit shy , but if you've read my background stuff on my page , i've been through some sh*t in the last 4 years,,
but its "TIME TO GET BACK UP' AND START FIGHTING":becky:


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Never read your page yet but you have a good lean base to improve on. What's your goals.


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

phew,,,not as bad as i thought..lol,

Alllen, my goals are really to pack on some good size as fast as possible, not interested in going down steroid road ,

i also know theres no smoke without fire, and know, no ones gunna' do it for me,,,been in a very dark place the last few years

scan after scan,test after test....but i'm back ,time to see if i've still got it,

it's amazing how 'fast life can crash around you ,before you can even blink:der:

fleg,cheers m8:becky:


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

i've not put a photo up yet, bit too mu8ch blubber still. so good onya there. be good to follow your progress, you've had a big hill to climb so great that you're back training at any level


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

LEGION said:


> View attachment 2560
> 
> 
> Well, suppose i gotta do this sum time' do your worst guys , cos i need a good kick up the a*se!!
> ...


Ye I feel for ya mate hope you have got it all sorted.

That is now history, dont think of the passed, save all your mind and concentration for the future. That future has to be you, your family then the gym. Try to follow that and everything should fall into place.

You have a good base to build on and as fleg said add weight every week and you should see some good results.


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

RR, ur a saint man, thanks,,,,:becky:

looks like i'm in good company now...:high5:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Haven't read your other page yet but will do tomorrow.

Good pic, natural genes I'd say. Nice lean base to move forward with. Shouldn't have too many problems staying in the same condition as you grow by the look of it.

You should change your avi now, will give your posts more credibility.


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

Nice 1 , Dorsey ,,,yh all that stuffs on my profile page,on the visitors thing' tryed to keep it short'n'sweet,

jus been doing , free movements for now, pull up's, push up's, sqauts, just to get a bit of strength up, gona dust the multi gym off this week,:nod:

avvy pic ,done !!


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

thanks guys,

i can't wait to get the gym sorted, think am gona start this monday coming ,,,only got a wieder muliti for now , but it'll do the job.

not too sure if i'm gona do three days a week or two,:der:


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

right lads thats the gym pulled out of dust '' lol " was gona sit down work a routine ,i know im limited with the multigym,

so if any ones gota any ideas, let me know plz!!:becky:


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Maybe do the full body workout 2x a week first couple of months to ease you back in and get strength up. I'm sure its a sticky in the beginers section. Read your page and I wish you good luck getting back in to it.


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

thanks al'...sounds good m8:nod:


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

thats me sorted' start the new routine tomoz, looking forward to the ache, not...lol....

as for supps, thinking i'll give the cyclone and progian another go , got good results before, and once again thanks lads:high5:


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

maybe m8, ..lol... jus thought i'd get some strength built before, hitting the gym close by,,,a mates bin tryin to get me there 4 a while now, see how i go 4 now

,,thanx fleg:becky:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Cyclone is waaaaaaaay overpriced lad, defo save your pie and put it to better use.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`m seeing huge similarities between our bods dude..

mr.scarb will love my answer, but the answer my friend is doing some heavy or intense legwork using the hip muscles, week in week out..

squats and deads or an alternate bud..


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

Right lads, just done my first day,,,try and ease back into it..

don't know what your gonna make of the weights , but i feel good , pumped and all,,,:becky:

here gose, and go easy on me yh....

current weight=178.5kg bf%=?

palms dwn seated b~press 27.5kg 3x10

palms in seated b~press 22.5kg 3x10

seated flys 12.5kg 3x10

behind neck pull dwn 27.5kg 3x10

pull dwns to chest 27.5kg 3x10

dumbell curl/alt/arm 10kg 3x10

dumb~ham curl/alt/arm 10kg 3x10

tri push dwns palms/up 12.5kg 3x10

tri push dwns palms/dwn 12.5kg 3x10

seated cable abs crunch 12.5kg 3x15

going to do legs/abs on weds/then same again fri, :becky:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Easy tiger!! What the fook is going on with all the exercises????!


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

lol...too much yh''''and thought i was in for a slate'in for not enough:becky:


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

Everyone on here thinks less is more pal. I've eased up on the amount of sets/reps/exercises and concentrated on quality and form, and I've moved on a fair leap over the last month. Thanks to the boys for setting me straight too.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Less is defo more mate. With the way I push myself in the gym I simply wouldn't be able to manage that many exercises.


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

mmm, time for a re-think already:der:

maybe a bit too eager eh..lol.. bit stuck with only having the multigym, if any one could tweak my routine i'd be greatful:becky:


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

LEGION dont worry mate I'm watching this but No good me commenting as I've been training 5 day a week for the last month and never felt better.

Shhhhh dont tell Cal.


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

lol....thanx man!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

have a peruse of my beginners thread in beginners section for idea dude..

lol RR i bet youre seeing great results


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

makes sense m8 , suppose am gonna after get hold of some free wieghts again '

Cal' any chance of you tweak'in a routine for the multi gym,,:becky:


----------



## The Brewer (Sep 26, 2011)

to be honest mate i think its either free weights or the gym, cant see you getting to where you wonna be with a multi gym. you can usually pick some up second hand weights at bargin prices.


----------



## DANthirty (Jan 28, 2011)

You need to add some compound exercises in there mate, squats , deads , military press , bench press.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

echo what Dan is saying big compound moves mate, they're the way to go


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> lol RR i bet youre seeing great results


Come on Cal didn't know you could be sarcastic mate lol.

Actually I do feel better firmer if ya now what I mean. Far too early to see any real size gains and I dont know if I will, but it's got to be worth a try.

I know it's not running with your believes mate but I'm just a rebel without a cause lol.


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

i hear ya boys , loud and clear,,,:high5:

but i'll after stick with it till after crimbo, kids cost a fortune...lol...if anything i'll gain some strength right !!:becky:


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Just come across this. £40.00 for 5k Impact Whey Protein from Myprotein


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

You should make some form of gains over the next 3-6 months no matter what, unless you totally fcuk up. This initial period will be the biggest shock to your system so changes will be at their most noticeable. However, it's how you train that will determine the quality/quantity of these gains. I trained for about 4-5 months solid last year, anywhere between 5-8 weight sessions each week religiously along with god knows how much cardio. And I'll tell you now quite honestly...I was ripped. BF was at it's lowest point ever, definition was there and I generally felt solid. Got to Xmas, stopped for say 6-8 weeks and everything and I literally mean everything disappeared. I think I trained so often that I was constantly pumped but the gains were false and had no longevity. I had somehow forced by body into a tempory state, there were no real gains.

I've now been back at it since my journal began and the change is dramatic, it's been like starting afresh. Diet is the key in my opinion but nailing those big compounds AND giving yourself enough recovery time come a close second.

It might not work for everyone but it seems to be followed by the majority. The hardest part is putting your trust in the fact that less can be more. I'd rather do one all out pedal to the metal killer set of deads than 30 half hearted isolations any day of the week and in-between I'd be glad of the rest!!


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

thanx, Dorse' so if i lose a few moves off my routine, but go heavy and keep form, will this keep me in good stead till after crimbo,

cos' i gotta keep moving forward now, and use what i got,,,:high5:

RR' ~ cheers for that m8, :becky:


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

lol..bit sore today, but to expected i suppose.....

legs/abs tomoz, limited to the things i can do' but i'll do something, defo gonna be sore then i know my legs are my weakness,:nod:


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

jesus' i did'nt know how weak my legs had become,,, :axe:

so don't laugh, ,,,,,

warm up/strech

unweighted squats 3x20

seated leg ext 1x10~7.5kg/1x10~12.5kg/3x10~17.5kg

alt/ham ext 2x10~7.5kg/3x10~12.5kg

standing calf raise 3x20

seated alt/calf raise 3x20~10kg

seated cable crunch 1x20~12.5kg/3x20~17.5kg

hanging knee raise 3x15


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

i dont know if its a placebo effect, but next day aching is far less when a bedtime protein shake is taken...... might just all be in my mind of course (along with all sorts of weird things).


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

flint said:


> i dont know if its a placebo effect, but next day aching is far less when a bedtime protein shake is taken...... might just all be in my mind of course (along with all sorts of weird things).


Well if that the case someone forgot to tell my legs I had some, they still hurt like fukc from Monday.


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

roadrunner1 said:


> Well if that the case someone forgot to tell my legs I had some, they still hurt like fukc from Monday.


lol,,,,it's gona take some time for me to build on my leg routine, they really have turned into chicken legs!! :becky:


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

no worry mate you'll get there, the sparrows used to laugh at my legs


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

ha..!...cheers mark,..hope things are going well for you m8:high5:


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

legs not too bad today, defo felt them on the way down the steps this morn'in....lol.... [and i hear ya, saying,,"but you hardly did anything"]

and ,i know..lol..but did't want to let my ego' take over...end up with some sort of strain!!

can't wait till tomoz, ...really getting back into this,..:becky:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

LEGION said:


> .... [and i hear ya, saying,,"but you hardly did anything"]


Nobody worth their weight on here would say that bud. It's all relative after all....


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Nobody worth their weight on here would say that bud. It's all relative after all....


lol.. i know bud,you guys make a big difference,,,honest!

[i probably said it to myself...lol..:der:


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

SEATED B-P ~ 1X12/17.5K , 1X12/22.5K , 3X12/27.5K

SEATED FLYS ~ 1X12/17.5K , 3X12/22.5K

DB PULL OVER ~ 1X12/10K , 3X12/15K

ALT/ARM DB CURL ~ 3X12/10K , 3X12/5K

TRI P/DWN ~ 3X12/17.5K , 1X12/12.5K , 1X12/7.5K

ALT/ARM TRI P/DWN ~ 3X12/7.5K , 2X12/2.5K

SEATED CABLE CRUNCH ~ 1X12/12.5K , 2X12/17.5K , 2X12/12.5K

felt good, tryed to keep good form , rather than up'ing the wieght ,,,,dam i've missed this,:becky:


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

good man, thats the way keep it going


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

thanx mark,,, no stopping now m8ty......onwards 'n' upwards...lol :becky:


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Good going mate, Thursday i had thirty mins to get a bit catch up on legs and shoulders. So i done five sets off leg press gave it everything and five sets of d bell seated sh press gave it everything. Timeout it was that or nothing. I dont normally train like that but i still have enough tightness (sat) to say it was productive. Altho i certainly didnt do much.


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

cheers chris....somethings better than nothing , right !!

and you did't so bad, in the time you had m8.....:high5:


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Well done mate keep at it your doing good.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Glad to see you progressing well mate,


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

RR,, cheers bud,hope alls well ,, :high5:


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

The Trixsta said:


> Glad to see you progressing well mate,


getting there m8ty,,,early dayz, i'm playing catch up...lol:becky:


----------



## hardgainer1466868019 (Aug 21, 2011)

You alright legion i see your a fellow yorkshire lad 

keep up the good lifting dude and remember form is key rather than using momentum to lift weights


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

feeling good m8,,thanx, still a few, bad habits but hey' were only human ,right ..lol,


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

LEGION said:


> RR,, cheers bud,hope alls well ,, :high5:


All is well here mate, how about you.

I'm so cool I dont need ice in my gin.


----------



## glod (Aug 15, 2011)

'I'm so cool I dont need ice in my gin. ' nice one RR

keep it up Legion and ur get there)

don't worry about anything, relax, leave it all in the gym and u will grow.


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

sames again, kept form rather than add'in weight......:becky:

SEATED BP~ 1X12/17.5kg , 1X12/22.5kg , 3X12/27.5kg

SEATED FLYS~ 1X12/7.5kg , 3X12/12.5kg

DB PUL/OVRs~ 3X12/10kg

ALT/ARM DB CURL~ 3X12/5kg , 2x12/10kg , 2X12/5kg

TRI PUL/DWN/ROPE~ 1X12/7.5kg , 3X12/12.5kg

^^ALT/ARM/ROPE~ 3X12/2.5kg

SEATED/CAB/CRUNCH~ 1X20/12.5kg , 3X20/17.5kg

all's good, feel pumped,,,,:becky:


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

legs..!! ..lol.. not too bad , still trying to strengthen ,,:becky:

WARM UP/STRECH

UN/WIEGHTED SQUATS~ 3X20

LEG EXT~ 1X12/7.5kg , 2X12/12.5kg , 3X10/17.5kg

ALT/HAM/EXT~ 2X12/7.5kg , 2X12/12.5kg

STAND/CALF RAISE~ 3X20

SEAT/CALF RAISE~ 2X20/10kg , 3X20/20kg

SEATED/CAB/CRUNCH~ 2X20/12.5kg , 3X20/17.5kg

HANG/KNEE RAISE~ 4X12

:becky:


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

SEATED BP~22.5kg/3x10 , 27.5kg/3x10

SEATED FLYS~12.5kg/3x12

ALT/ARM DB CURL~10kg/3x10 , 5kg/3x10

TRI PUL/DWN/ROPE~12.5kg/3x12

^^/ALT ARM/ROPE~7.5kg/2x7 , 2.5kg/3x10

SEATED/CAB/CRUNCH~17.5kg/3x25

:becky:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Looking good matey. I presume Seated BP is bench press? If so, why you doing 6 sets?


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Looking good matey. I presume Seated BP is bench press? If so, why you doing 6 sets?


Good point Dorsey. If that is the case you would be better with 1 warm up set + 2 working sets.


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

:high5:thanx , guys.....post ,what i should be doing..i get confused with the warm up sets, working sets thing!!:der:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

My point would simply be, why waste your energy doing 6 sets only to a percentage of your max capacity when you could surely do more with less...if you get me? Think I've said it a few times but I'd rather give 150% on 1-2 sets than less than 100% on 5-6. Just my opinion obviously though bud, we're all different.


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

lol....starting to think i'm cursed , :rage:

had to put things on hold, came home the the other week , to find the kitchen wrecked

lol'' a burst pipe under the floor above ...brought the ceiling down,

had to stay else were till works done...and all b4 crimbo too :der:


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

:mmph:felt like sh*t today with every thing, going on....

but i ain't quitting now,so jus went with the body wieght

PRESS UPs~3x20

DIPS~3X20

PULL UPs~3x15

H/LEG RAISE~3X10

SQUATS~3X20

CALF RAISE~3X20

SIT UPs~3x20

:boxing:still fighting.....


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

moved back home today...all works done , impressed how quick they did it ..lol:becky:

try and get back at it asap:lift:,starting to see a change now too.,,little more shape hear and there

got abit of bf,in front of my tum still but not really done cardio so cant grumble ...thinking skipping might

do the trick, boxing skip ,,lol,, not double dutch:twitch:


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi dude good to know your back in the lifting world.


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

roadrunner1 said:


> Hi dude good to know your back in the lifting world.


cheers ,RR:thumb:

well it's , weigh day....jumped on the old scales and ,,lol 182lbs:dance: start wieght 178lbs on 8/10/11


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

PUSH UPs~3X20

CHINS~3X15

HAM CURL~3X10/10kg

DIPS~3X20

HANG/KNEE RAISE~3X15

still, sticking to what i can do 4 now,, but ,seeing changes ..lol... feeling pumped , :becky:


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

PUSH UPs~3X20

CHINS~3X15

HAM CURL~3X10/10kg

DIPS~3X20

HANG/KNEE RAISE~3X15

same again, but did some legs too...

SQUATS~3X20

ALT/LUNGE~3X20

CALF RAISE~3X20


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

looking good mate!

How tall are you


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

renshaw said:


> looking good mate!
> 
> How tall are you


cheers ren,, :becky: 6-6'1...there abouts


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

:der: guys, quick question, do i add some cardio, (thinking boxing skip) or keep adding BW, and deal with

it in a cutting phase, later on......?


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

PUSH UPs~3X20

CHINS~3X15

HAM CURL~3X10/10kg

DIPS~3X20

HANG/KNEE RAISE~3x15

SQUATS~3X20

ALT/LUNGE~3X20

CALF RAISE~3X20

still, getting a good pump from this routine ....feeling goodeace:


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

PUSH UPs~3X20

CHINS~3X15

HAM CURL~3X10/10kg

DIPS~3X20

HANG/KNEE RAISE~3x15

SQUATS~3X20

ALT/LUNGE~3X20

CALF RAISE~3x20

same again, feeling strong

moving back to the weights after crimbo, sorting a bench etc...ditching the multi-


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

fleg said:


> Low impact cardio like incline walking will not do any harm to muscle growth. You don't want to just throw fat on kiddin yourself it's muscle so just chuck in a couple of 45-60 min sessions a week


cheers fleg, lol , most of my BF is on my tum really, can still see my abs tho....


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

re-posting progress picshoto:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Has that pic worked? I can't see anything...


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

hoto:now183lbs

hey ,,done it ....phew!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Looking good mate. You got any old pics for comparison?

Always remember you saying bi's were your strong point, can tell from the pic.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Dorsey said:


> Looking good mate. You got any old pics for comparison?
> 
> Always remember you saying bi's were your strong point, can tell from the pic.


He has a photo on page 1 post 1 

Looking good mate! Looks like added little more size.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

renshaw said:


> He has a photo on page 1 post 1
> 
> Looking good mate! Looks like added little more size.


Jeese, sorry man. For some reason I was getting mixed up with Jakal, thought this was his thread - was quite surprised at the pics!!

Good going Legion, you've put on some decent size there. Like you say though, perhaps a bit of excess around the middle - same happened to me. You bothered or you gonna plod on as you are for the time being?


----------



## eglwys (Aug 28, 2011)

Looking good mate, Your state your weight is now 182lbs what was it at start?

Dorsey I was reading through this entire thread and interesting what you say about Legion doing 6 set's of Bench Press etc. If he has no one to spot him is he better off with a slightly lower weight and higher set's/reps to burn the muscle out? I only ask this as I do 5 set's of bench press as 65kg I think I could maybe do a higher weight and do 3 sets but as I've got no one to spot me it's hard to really up the weight?

LEGION keep up the good work mat, Have you joined the gym as yet? Do it mate if you haven't when I first started I would only go in when it was really quiet now I laugh at these huge guy's (Skinny Leg's and Gut though) that just walk around for 5 mins chatting and then lift a really heavy weight with extremely bad form. This site I am no doubt has helped people like you and me no end.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Maybe you could use the smiths to help up the weight while still being 'safe'?


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

cheers lads,,, i think im gona stick to what im doing for now....

what ever im doing is working..lol.. body seems to respond to using BW- slow with good form??

always, get a great pump and never leave feeling , i could have done more,,

but i aint working at the mo, so i give 100% every time,,,, thanx again


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

PUSH UPs~3X20

CHINS~3X15

HAM CURL~3X10/10kg

DIPS~3X20

HANG/KNEE RAISE~3x15

SQUATS~3X20

ALT/LUNGE~3X20

CALF RAISE~3X20

sticking to this till after crimbo, body really responding to it..?

the control i've gained is great , always try to work at 100% form to gain all the +/-


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I used to do push-ups twice a week for about a 4 month period last year, 280 reps a session if I remember rightly. Got to quite a decent standard at the time, dunno how i'd do now though as I think BW exercises are alot to do with repetition. Hang on, might bang out a quick set now for the craic.....


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

....58....fcukin hell that wasn't nice....


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> ....58....fcukin hell that wasn't nice....


lol...dorse, u da man


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

PUSH UPs~3X20

CHINS~3X15

HAM CURL~3X10/10kg

DIPS~3X20

HANG/KNEE RAISE~3x15

SQUATS~3X20

ALT/LUNGE~3X20

CALF RAISE~3X20

sames again,did this monday too.....

all's good , legs still lagging ,but stronger ,, swear i'm still noticing changes


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

thinking , of add a few twists to my routine, ...

plus..my legs are still lagging...probz not as bad as i think, might even start taking each movement to failure.

still don't understand how my bodys , reacting to the BW movements...?

the strength i've gained in my chest , is amazing ....something i didn't realize until recently,


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

right , decided to split lower and upper body parts, on alt days....so i can up the reps , :evil:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Is everything you do just BW stuff then mate?


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

yh... at the the mo , m8....started on the multigym , but since i statrted doing this routine ..seems my body likes it ..lol

seeing so real shape changes, now too, ... been trying to think why..? all i can say is , i try to feel all of the movement

keep it steady on the pace ,


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

thats wat made me think , how far could i get on just the BW,

gonna really try pushing up the reps, see wat shape i can build ...hoto:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Sorry, didn't mean my question to read are you JUST doing bw stuff, like it's a bad thing or something. Ppl's bodies adapt in different ways and yours obviously reacts well to what you're doing so keep it up. I would be inclined to agree on the split though to up reps. You wanna be knocking reps of 50 out on squats etc!!


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

thanx dorse, and i knw u dnt mean it like that bro

try this today ,see what kind of rep range i could hit,,,

FEET RAISED/PUSH UPs ~ 2x25

NORM/PUSH UPs ~ 2x20 ~ 1x10

TOTAL ~ 100

a few shakes towards the end reps, but one hell of a pump...lol...

see were this takes me, :wink:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I'll write you up my old press-up routine tomorrow, see how you get on with it.


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> I'll write you up my old press-up routine tomorrow, see how you get on with it.


yh,,man...i'll have ago at it m8.....

but i'm still trying to get ust'to the idea of 50'rep squats, ...lol...:help:


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

ain't been able to log on for a bit ...lol... thought i'd been baned, for my merry xmas thread...:tape2:

FEET RAISED/PUSH UPs ~ 2x25

NORM/PUSH UPs ~ 2X25

DIPS ~ 3X20

ALT/DB/HAM/CURL ~ 10kg~1X20~1X15~1X10~1X5

all feels good, great pump still....


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Looking good mate, reps increasing nicely. Will stick that PU workout up when I get chance.

How do you do your dips, off a chair or something?


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

FEET RAISED/PUSH UPs ~ 2x15,,, feet on kitchen worktop... good pump

NORM/PUSH UPs ~ 2X25

DIPS ~ 3X20

ALT/DB/HAM/CURL ~ 10kg~1X20~1X15~1X10~1X5

dips .. off bottom step m8


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> but i'm still trying to get ust'to the idea of 50'rep squats, ...lol...


rest pause them bud, then try and add 5 each time..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

^^^ Great pointer there mate.


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

:crazy: ..lol .. might sound like a daft question , but explane the rest pause ...lol , yh i'm thick..

well i'v an idea but i'd like to know ,,


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

lol,, could feel the push ups this morning... hit me bang in the upper pecs , jus wer i need it


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ta pause at the top of the squat, keep form tight and take 3 breathes, then get a few more out..

you can take as many or as few rest pauses as you like, set the rule and then stick to it.

inane thread here from a while back..

whats best bench exercise for a big chest... zzzzzzzzz

usual old shte predictable replies..

the a chap called "sorebuttcheeks" posts.

how i`d not heard of him when he joined my place so i banned him thinking he was a perve lol, but he aint, he`s a respected dude it seems and has a well known blog.

his suggestion was(and was completely ignored by all bar me) weighted pressups with a rucksack.

i said at the time, you should listen to this dude, no one did lol..

ponder why weighted pressups were his suggestion. :wink:

legion youre in a great position to this as you`ve laid solid ground work.

think about the knock on effect on your abs..

i really should practise what i`m preaching and star doing em too.

hope that suggestion makes up for my lack of posts in here dude


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

thanx , cal..... it means alot m8 .

guess i've jus , started the BW stuff by accident ??.......lol...... but the results , i feel stronger...well i know i am, dnt

meen that to sound all mr bighead,,, think its somthing to do with the speed/pace ? i make sure i feel and control all the

movement.. may be thats something i could never master with weights... or did i jus think i could run before walking..lol:behindsofa:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I used to do press-ups with a plate on my back - you obviously need a spot though or it's a [email protected] trying to get it on in the first place!

Legion, i'll try explaining that routine I used to do:

Right, i'd be outside with a breezeblock on the floor in front of me.

*Exercise 1*

Go down into the press-up position, placing both hands close together on the middle of the block - this is your starting point.

Now, move your left hand down onto the floor (so you're in a press-up position but with your left hand on the floor and the other still up on the block).

Knock out 10 press-ups.

Move your left hand back onto the block (so both hands are back at the start point) then switch your right hand down onto the floor (get used to this left-to-right switching motion as it's needed more in exercise 2).

Knock out 10 press-ups.

Do 3 sets in total with your required break in between each set. 4 or 5 of us used to do it back to back so we were prob getting around 3-4 mins rest. Believe me, by the time you're onto exercise 3 you'll need it!

Total reps = 60

*Exercise 2*

Down into the same start position.

Again, move the left hand down onto the floor but this time only bang out 1 rep.

Then straight back up to the top and straight down onto the right side for 1 rep (i.e. the 'switching' motion - should end up being fluent from side to side)

Complete 10 reps on each side (i.e. 20 reps total per set) again for 3 sets.

Total reps = 60

*Exercise 3*

Down onto the block but this time with both hands towards the edge instead of in the middle as on exercises 1 & 2.

Now, think about how ppl do press-ups with a clap in between, it's a bit like that but without the clap, ha.

Basically, hands wide on the block, down for a press-up, really explosive on the way back up so your hands 'leap' from the block and end up on the floor either side of the block.

When they hit the floor, try not to pause but just go straight down into another press-up and again, make it explosive on the way back up so your hands this time land back on the block.

Now pause.

I'd class that as 2 press-ups/reps all in one explosive movement.

Repeat 10 movements (i.e. 20 reps) again for 3 sets.

Word of warning: don't slip and smash your teeth off the block! 

Total reps = 60

*Exercise 4*

Nice and easy now, the hard part's over.

Down into the starting position, hands close together in a diamond shape.

4 sets of 15

Total reps = 60

....and you're done. Enjoy.....

(if you don't get a MAJOR pump off that you never will!!)


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh and I forgot to mention, the long term aim is to put exercises 1-4 together into one big set!


----------



## Ftblk36 (Mar 7, 2009)

Just read this from the start, you're doing well Legion mate keep it going. You ever think of Kettlebells?? Even with one helps with conditioning, excellent fat burner too, just my opinion of course. One 12kg would do the job to start with, you can fit it in with your BW stuff. Good luck with it mate, I'll be reading with interest!!


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Oh and I forgot to mention, the long term aim is to put exercises 1-4 together into one big set!


ha....so dorse, whendid you go AWOL from the USMC.. that is one drill, :help:

Ftb ,, thanx m8


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

FEET RAISED/PUSH UPs ~ 2x15,,, feet on kitchen worktop...

NORM/PUSH UPs ~ 2X25

DIPS ~ 3X20

ALT/DB/HAM/CURL ~ 10kg~1X20~1X15~1X10~1X5

SQUATS ~ 2X50

HANG/KNEE RAISE ~ 3X15

lol... nearly forgot


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

we might hitting the weight. but you'd show most of us up at the body weight stuff mate! keep it up


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

See you managed to up the squats quite drastically? Amazing what the body can do when given the right encouragement eh?

Now, go get yourself a breezblock!


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

renshaw said:


> we might hitting the weight. but you'd show most of us up at the body weight stuff mate! keep it up


thanx ren, means alot m8....lol , thought i was below par, too

hope things are good, your end :wave:


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> See you managed to up the squats quite drastically? Amazing what the body can do when given the right encouragement eh?
> 
> Now, go get yourself a breezblock!


lol...i was doing sqauts before, but your right...i jus pushed through , got to get my legs upto the same level,,cheers dorse

and i'll pass on the drll for now at least lol.... but i wil do itray2:


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

FEET RAISED/PUSH UPs ~ 2x15,,, feet on kitchen worktop...

NORM/PUSH UPs ~ 2X25

DIPS ~ 3X20

ALT/DB/HAM/CURL ~ 10kg~1X20~1X15~1X10~1X5

SQUATS ~ 2X50

HANG/KNEE RAISE ~ 3X15

feeling the legs, but i expected that,,,lol stiil feeling strong.. :wink:


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

fleg said:


> Good progress mate. Think you should put some weight (a dumbbell or plate) in a bag and slowly build this up.


Cheers fleg, goin to push this first

my routines have been very random ,


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

FEET RAISED/PUSH UPs ~ 2x15,,, feet on kitchen worktop...

NORM/PUSH UPs ~ 2X25

DIPS ~ 3X20

ALT/DB/HAM/CURL ~ 10kg~1X20~1X15~1X10~1X5

SQUATS ~ 2X50

HANG/KNEE RAISE ~ 3X15

All good.


----------

